# It's supposed to rain..



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well it's supposed to be all January like and raining tomorrow but..


Doing this ride tomorrow, adding in 2 new roads which will bump the mileage up to around 130. Camera took a nose dive and my dillos' are toast so no pics and a risk of punctures now but I can just concentrate on speed. My secret plan is to really come back and drop another 70 miles in town and the trail so I will I have my first double century for the new year. One of these days I'm gonna find somebody to ride w/ haha! :thumbsup:

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------

